# 1986 300zx Non turbo, and i want to make it FAST.



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Alright, i've got an 86 non turbo 300zx. Manual transmission, electric dash cluster (that doesn't work btw.) do dash electrics lower hp? 

Now, my main question is, i want to soup this car up and make it a bonified "fast as all hell" classic. I plan on starting with new exhaust (no headers or turbo yet, can't afford em.) brand new kick-ass spark plugs and fuel injectors, and a cold air intake...but that's about as far as i've got. What are some other good upgrades to crank up the speed? Also, i've heard rumors that there isn't a turbo kit that will fit this car, yet i've seen turbos that "say" they fit all models from 84-87. Which is true? 

Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Port and polish, camshafts, KA throttle body, Pathfinder intake mani. That's all I can think of off the top of my head. You're never going to get a ton of power out of your n/a motor, but you can make it quicker than stock. (which is actually what I'm trying to do!  )


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Start researching and gathering information because I can gather enough from your post to know that you know nothing about modifying cars or what you could possibly do to make them fast. RESEARCH...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Myidolis said:


> do dash electrics lower hp?
> 
> brand new kick-ass spark plugs
> 
> Also, i've heard rumors that there isn't a turbo kit that will fit this car


HAHAHAHAHAHA im sry, the 3 funniest things i've seen outside of OT


no the dash does not affect HP, how could it?

why new plugs? ur never gonna get the power level that would require them, i know a guy that put the platinum 4's in his pathfinder with the vg, damn thing ran like shit

dude THEREs A TURBO VERSION, EXACT SAME MOTOR, go get the turbo motor & ECU


my advice sell it and get a honduh


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

Myidolis said:


> Alright, i've got an 86 non turbo 300zx. Manual transmission, electric dash cluster (that doesn't work btw.) do dash electrics lower hp?
> 
> Now, my main question is, i want to soup this car up and make it a bonified "fast as all hell" classic. I plan on starting with new exhaust (no headers or turbo yet, can't afford em.) brand new kick-ass spark plugs and fuel injectors, and a cold air intake...but that's about as far as i've got. What are some other good upgrades to crank up the speed? Also, i've heard rumors that there isn't a turbo kit that will fit this car, yet i've seen turbos that "say" they fit all models from 84-87. Which is true?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can give me.


There is no such thing as a cold air intake for a z31. Get the FIPK from K&N.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im sry, the 3 funniest things i've seen outside of OT
> 
> 
> no the dash does not affect HP, how could it?
> ...


LOL, thats funny.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Don't go buying a bunch of parts that you have no idea what they do. Maybe go find out how an internal combustion engine works first. Sounds silly but unless you have this understanding you will just be buying stuff blindly like a new tach that adds 10 hp.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I think he asked a pretty decent question and you guys are flaming like there's no tomorrow. Chill out, guys!
I personally would like to turbo my car, but I'm going to be very happy with a mostly stock (but CLEAN) VG30E. I don't think there's anything wrong with that. At this point in my life, I can't afford to build and maintain a turbo car. So I will be rebuilding the motor and cleaning it up. A new clutch, ignition system, headers, exhaust, and rebuilt heads and block are in order.
Moral of the story: Don't rip on a guy when you don't even know what the hell they're doing!


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Well for starters you should open up the intake and open up the exuast maybe some new headers and if you can, go out and find yourself some ,dual cams from a maxima or z32 or a set of the rather expensive NisMo heads but I'm not sure if fit on the N/A or not. look in to a pathfinder intake manifold although it wont fit without modification to the hood and and get a KA throtle body.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]go out and find yourself some ,dual cams from a maxima or z32 or a set of the rather expensive NisMo heads but I'm not sure if fit on the N/A or not..[/QUOTE]Umm what cams?


And the NisMo heads as they are called are a pain in the ass...You would have to send the motor to a nissan race engine specialist or to someone who can do the custom work to get the heads on. Just get a simple port and polish, but if he wants to go fast he is going to have to boost it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*cough* VG33E-T *cough* :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

His best bet at this point is probably the infamous SBC swap. Though a whole turbo engine and the associated equipment is probably less money. And you don't have to mod the motor and trans mounts.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

the manifold can be picked up at a junkyard, BE WARNED YOUR HOOD WILL NOT CLOSE PROPERLY AFTER INSTALLING THIS

heres a write up for the install http://www.z31.com/pathy.shtml

good cheap mod, but if u have money and waht to retain stock look someone prolly has engloids contact info (is he still making the reworked ones?)


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im sry, the 3 funniest things i've seen outside of OT
> 
> 
> no the dash does not affect HP, how could it?
> ...


1. Hondas are crap and i would not be seen driving one.
2. As i responded to Jamez, i know very little about the internal electronics of a car, but if the dash is powered the same way as, oh say, a clutch fan, it could be pulling power from my car, same as an airconditioner can. And as my speedometer cluster is entirely ELECTRIC, it is a legitimate question, considering the wiring is very much different from an analog dash.
3. And by better sparkplugs, i mean ones that are not two years old and jumping, not platinum fours that my car will never sufficiently draw upon. 
4. i realize there is a turbo motor, but a friend of mine (mechanic) who has an 85 turbo says the intake manifold is different on his engine, and that my air-duct and conditioner hosing might get in the way for my engine were i to put the turbo motor in, so he said ask an expert on these specifice cars, thus the question. 

now, anything useful to say, or do you prefer to remain completely useless in this discussion. Forums exist for a reason, and it's not for you to criticize, so don't try, and don't bother.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Nismotune86 said:


> There is no such thing as a cold air intake for a z31. Get the FIPK from K&N.


My friend and i thought that (cold air intake) might be a problem, as the air intake looks like it is drawn in exlusively from the passenger side front fender. so thanks, for clearing that up. Now forgive my lack of knowledge on the automotive achronisms, but what exactly does FIPK stand for. 

*note to as of thus far unhelpful people, please no stupid comments, all they do is waste space.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok i have a digi-dash as well its powered by the battery there is no connect the motor that would result in it running slower
> 
> of course the turbo wouldn't be a direct clean swap but it is less of a hassle then the other options
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am also a very sarcastic person, but sarcasm rarely works in writing. There is no tonal hints to pick up on, so it just sounds like insults.

Thanks, we were afraid the turbo might not mount without engine modification. Any idea where i can find the electric turbo boost gauge that goes inside in the dash above the shifter? I haven't been able to find any of those, not even on part search.

And not being an ass at all...but i would recommend using spell check.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> the manifold can be picked up at a junkyard, BE WARNED YOUR HOOD WILL NOT CLOSE PROPERLY AFTER INSTALLING THIS
> 
> heres a write up for the install http://www.z31.com/pathy.shtml
> 
> good cheap mod, but if u have money and waht to retain stock look someone prolly has engloids contact info (is he still making the reworked ones?)


Is there a replacement hood they make that will close properly and look right? Or do i just have to do some custom hood mods? ( i would prefer not cutting a hole in the hood.) I was thinking maybe a hood scoop placed in the right spot might solve the closure problem? Thoughts?


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> lmao i fixed most of the errors, lol best bet would be a junkyard, i know for a fact theres one near me, if you want i could go get it and ship it to u, u pay shipping and cost :thumbup:


It's cool. My sisters fiance works for nissan and has access to a nissan exclusive junkyard about ten miles from my house. So it shouldn't be too hard to find one. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

"Your mecahnic friend shouldn't be a mechanic...."

He's actually a pretty good mechanic, but he definately doesn't know everything. He's never worked with a turbo before, most the cars he gets where he works are just old people who don't know how to change their oil. So he hasn't had alot of work with turbos to know everything about them. But i'll tell him it will fit.

Thanks for the links and info.

"You can modify the pathfinder plenum to fit but it is a pain in the ass, or you can get an aftermarket cowl hood that will have enough clearance for the intake manifold."

I was thinking of actually just installing a hood scoop right above it so that the pathfinder plenum will just sit niceley in that notch. That way i don't have to replace the whole hood.

And about the gauge, i can find the analog gauge anytime i want, it's just that all the instruments in my car are electric, and i'd like to stick with the electric gauges, and nobody seems to carry them.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> your not forcing anymore air into the motor, its still taking the exact same amount of air into the chamber, albeit a more combustible mix, the only way to force more air in is to compress it via turbo or S/C


Actually you guys are both technically right. It's a matter of physics or a matter of chemistry. Physically, you're not "forcing" any more air pressure by lacing it with another material. The air quantity remains the same, albeit denser now that it is carrying a natural air intake along with nitrous oxide. So technically it could still be NA, BUT since nitrous oxide does contain oxygen, you are chemically increasing the oxygen count in the air which means more O2 molecules, which means more air is indeed being FORCED into the chamber. So it could be either one...either way i really don't think it's worth arguing about. 

And i agree, although he can be arrogant at times, JameZ knows his stuff. He's helped me quite a bit with my questions. (if you notice, I originally posted this topic.) And Zen31ZR is also very knowledgeable and informative. So be nice, neither one is ignorant. That much is obvious (look up the definition of ignorance.)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You guys are giving info to each other yet you guys act like you're in high school. You guys know who I'm talking about. I'll close the thread for 24hrs.

Sponge...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Myidolis said:


> Forums exist for a reason, and it's not for you to criticize, so don't try, and don't bother.


*This say it all!!* :thumbup:


----------



## bhp9000 (Apr 1, 2016)

*annonimus car fanatic*

Im about to tell you all the secrect to more hp in tour internal combustion engines. get a larger high flow intake and exhaust. just like a human needs to breath so does your car. the faster you go the more air you need to continue at that pace. But take it from me i have a teacher who has worked on a race team and won.


----------

